# Obama stars in music video??!



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a random site that has a clip of the music video "whoomp there it is" from 1993. Turns out that there is a guy in it that looks EXACTLY like Obama.

You be the judge.

http://gawker.com/5556281/was-obama-in-the-1993-music-video-for-whoomp-there-it-is


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i'd say the best part is the conclusion statement in the end about sarah palin


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

it is obama! i think? LOL


----------

